# ASX equivalent of $trin, $trinQ, $VIX



## Ardyne (13 May 2009)

is there an aussie version of these fellas ?

thx


----------



## cutz (13 May 2009)

I assume you're talking about charting the IV of index options and stock options. I normally use XJOIV or IMPVOL, both I get off iress.


----------



## Ardyne (13 May 2009)

not exactly sure to be honest. I think one is a put call ratio ($trin), and the impvol is the ($vix). I know the trin plots whether money is flowing into declining or rising stocks.


----------



## Largesse (13 May 2009)

i'm pretty sure they are called market internals and i would also like to hear the answer to the OP's question

TRIN, TICK, Put/Call, what are the other ones, UpVol/DownVol, Adv/Decline


----------



## Timmy (13 May 2009)

Ardyne said:


> not exactly sure to be honest. I think one is a put call ratio ($trin), and the impvol is the ($vix). I know the trin plots whether money is flowing into declining or rising stocks.




If you are not sure what these are how will you know when you have found the ASX equivalents?

Google TRIN and you come up with some useful links:
TRIN and
TRIN

TRINQ is the equivalent for the NASDAQ

VIX is completely different. VIX.


----------



## alphaman (13 May 2009)

Premium Data supplies them. I think it's $5 a month as an add on.


----------



## Ardyne (13 May 2009)

I was hoping there was a stock code

s&P 500 = Trin
Nasdaq = Trinq
ASX200= ???

Maybe its not that simple or maybe I'm making it harder than what it is. Thanks for all the responses I'll look a bit deeper


----------



## cutz (13 May 2009)

Hi,

The code for the ASX200 is XJO.


----------



## Ardyne (13 May 2009)

thanks cutz but I was looking for the asx200's Trin equivalent code. Maybe its what you posted earlier I havent had a good look yet.

cheers


----------

